# sigg "recall" and sizes



## gretelmom (Jun 22, 2005)

I hope this is the forum for this thread... I am trying to send back all of my Siggs (10 of them). They want you to list the sizes but I can't figure out what sizes I have apart from the smallest ones. The site isn't helping much because there's not comparison guide. I think my biggest are 1L but I don't know, maybe 1.5L?

Anyone know the sizes of theirs and can tell me how many inches they are? I've tried reading through the SIgg thread on here and it's so long and mostly unhelpful in this arena.

Thanks for any help,
j


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Do you have a Whole Foods near you? The local ones (Albuquerque) took them back for me and I could just choose whatever from the ones they had available (not has many as on-line of course, but it might be easier for you to see them in person.)

Good luck.


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

Did you have to have your Whole Foods receipt?


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

I didn't. In fact, I had bought mine through a co-op.


----------



## gretelmom (Jun 22, 2005)

yeah, Whole Foods said I needed a receipt, and of course since I bought them over the last three years I didn't have one!! I guessed a bit at the sizes and will pop them in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## Meems (Jan 8, 2007)

I have this huge measuring cup and i used that to gauge how big they were.


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gretelmom* 
I hope this is the forum for this thread... I am trying to send back all of my Siggs (10 of them). They want you to list the sizes but I can't figure out what sizes I have apart from the smallest ones. The site isn't helping much because there's not comparison guide. I think my biggest are 1L but I don't know, maybe 1.5L?

Anyone know the sizes of theirs and can tell me how many inches they are? I've tried reading through the SIgg thread on here and it's so long and mostly unhelpful in this arena.

Thanks for any help,
j

Sorry to butt in on your thread, but where are you sending them back to? I have 3 that I quit using several years ago when Sigg wouldn't guarantee that there wasn't BPA in the lining. I wold love to get them replaced!!!!


----------

